
We Launched Teams for Linux Linux Fans: Replace Windows with Linux Already - dredmorbius
https://twitter.com/matvelloso/status/1204535435776577537#
======
gigatexal
Say they did re-write Windows from scratch removing all the legacy and kept
current windows in deprecation mode would they build a POSIX style system?
Should they do a Linux derivative? Rewrite the whole thing in Rust? C#?
Something else? Say a micro kernel?

~~~
dredmorbius
Nora, Witch of Cyberspace (@tyndal@cybre.space on Mastodon) has a prretty good
response to this, thread beginning:

 _I guess I 'm going on a rant again. Strap in._

 _People who make fun of #Linux users who don 't appreciate #Microsoft's
recent embracing of Linux on cloud and desktop are missing the point in a very
disheartening way. We don't want Linux, we want a #FreeDesktop...._

[https://cybre.space/@tindall/103286644278931197](https://cybre.space/@tindall/103286644278931197)

Her points are strongly held by others, and I suspect fairly widely shared.

------
dredmorbius
Author is Matt Velloso, Technical Advisor to the CEO at Microsoft.

That friendly mask seems to have slipped.

------
0db532a0
The title could do with more punctuation.

